# Passer de Orange à Bouygues Neo 3 : questions



## dupontrodo (27 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
je suis actuellement client chez Orange (et ce depuis 1999), et j'ai actuellement un iPhone 3GS (après avoir eu le Edge et le 3G) avec un forfait Origami Star pour iPhone, mais je paye 39 pour 1h + 1h soir et we, et j'ai les SMS illimités uniquement le soir et le we (et donc aucun MMS compris dans le forfait).

Je suis engagé chez Orange jusqu'au 30/09/10 mais je compte partir avant, puisqu'avec la loi Chatel cela me fera payer 78 pour la résiliation.

Je compte me prendre un forfait Neo 3 chez Bouygues, celui à 34,90 : 2h + appels illimités de 21h30 à 8h et SMS/MMS illimités 24h/24. Mais j'ai vu un autre forfait chez BT, similaire au Néo 3, mais à 39,90 car c'est un forfait iPhone ... Quelle différence entre ces 2 forfaits ?

Et dans mon cas, est-ce que je vais pouvoir garder mon numéro, et si oui auprès de qui faire la démarche : BT ou Orange ?

Merci !


----------



## AnnC21 (28 Janvier 2010)

Si je ne me trompe pas, la différence se joue au niveau d'internet : accès illimité pour les forfaits spécials Iphone (et sans internet, euh... je ne vois pas l'intérêt de l'iphone )

Pour ce qui est de conserver ton n°, il faut demander ton RIO à Orange et le transmettre à Bouygues (je ne me souviens plus de la démarche exacte faite y'a un an mais tu le reçois par sms et tu le remplis dans ton nouveau contrat).


----------



## dupontrodo (2 Février 2010)

Merci pour cette réponse.
Je vais finalement passer à un forfait iPhone chez BT (le fair-use est de 2Go avec le forfait iPhone et 500 Mo avec le Neo 3) en me reprenant un nouvel iPhone du coup !!!

Ma copine est dans le même cas que moi, sauf qu'elle est engagée jusqu'en juin 2011, pourra-t-elle tout de même resilier ?


----------



## Pouasson (2 Février 2010)

Il me semble, sauf erreur (qu'on me corrige) que tu peux te désengager uniquement dans les 6 derniers mois précédant la fin de ton contrat (c'est ce qu'il me semble du moins, je m'étais renseigné l'année dernière).

Mon abo finit en août perso, et j'ai envie  de passer chez BT également... en prenant le forfait iPhone évoqué. 

Par contre, faudra que je me renseigne sur cette loi, car Orange m'a dit que j'devais payer tous mes mois dus... :|


----------



## Kanard (9 Février 2010)

Hello,

Selon les dispositions de la loi dite "Chatel" tu peux résilier ton contrat dés la fin de la 1ere année d'engagement soit dés le 13eme mois moyennat le paiement du quart des mensualités qui restent à devoir.

a++


----------



## Pouasson (9 Février 2010)

Merci pour l'info!


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Février 2010)

Ce n'est qu'une opinion, mais ne te précipites pas trop vite chez Bouygues... J'ai fais le chemin inverse il n'y a pas si longtemps (couverture 3G très insuffisante, voire couverture tout court nulle dans certaines zones de Bretagne en particulier, défauts de services la nuit jamais reconnus par Bouygues, facturations abusives...).
Actuellement j'ai chez Orange un forfait Origami spécial "tout illimité" (mails, data, SMS/MMS, TV) 2h + 2h soir et WE pour 50 /mois.
A toi de voir...


----------

